# help with color of perfect mason jar.



## pickensbob (Aug 9, 2015)

redbook 11 # 274  forest green ??? thanks for any help.


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Aug 9, 2015)

From the pic, I'd say you are right on.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 13, 2015)

I knew they made that color , but never found a bottle in the complete color , I have a jar which is aqua with green swirls in it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 13, 2015)

Jar Collectors - If you put up a bottle tree of have some Mason jars - YOU WILL BE INTERESTED IN THIS!!!   Google  "A metal Mason Jar Lid with a hanging wire bail and a solar light built into it.  My daughter bought me one and put it on one of my jars in the bow window last night.  A neat looking thing.  Now I want three more of them for my Christmas Bottle Tree in Florida.  The price is a good deal.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 31, 2015)

I now have three of them - two in our bow window and one out side oh a half galloN BALL jar.ALL THREE BOUGHT BY MY DAUGHTER RED MATTHEWS


----------



## ncstate21 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have only seen one in that color and the guy can't sell it to me unfortunately. I am looking for one for my wife who collects. Not sure if this is true but I was told the Green were made for the Canadian market and the Aqua was for the United States.


----------



## coreya (Oct 1, 2015)

The Ball Perfect Mason can be found in multiple colors and combinations of colors but are all, except the ball blue very hard to find. These odd colors were the result of the bottle production lines switching from making one type of bottle (ie  beer, etc) to fruit jars and the glass batch in the furnace from one had not been completely used up when the next was started resulting in a limited number of odd colored jars. Because quality control didn't care about color so much as whether the held what they were supposed to hold these jars entered the canning stream. The end user also didn't care so much about color (Just like the moonshiners didn't care if the mold number was 13) so these were used and broke just like the rest of the jars. Ball Corp did not make a different color for Canada or the US.My collection (over the last 15 years or so) tops 800 jars and I only have 5 or so that are not Ball Blue or clear or some shade of aqua.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks coreya, great info!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 2, 2015)

That's a great colour!  I've never seen one, if I saw one in an antique store I'd think it was a reproduction.  Sadly it wasn't made for the Canadian market, as the normal blues are everywhere here.


----------



## jargeezr (Oct 3, 2015)

One collector put this guide together from his collection.


----------

